

Ask HN: Why isn't Ruby written in Ruby? - hypr_geek

I started learning Ruby two days ago. I checked out the source code and it seemed to be all in C. I couldn&#x27;t find why it hasn&#x27;t been converted to Ruby (performance reasons?), so asking here.
======
OriPekelman
There are many Ruby implementations, a very popular one is Rubinius which is
implemented in Ruby [http://rubini.us/](http://rubini.us/)

The MRI or Matz's Ruby Interpreter (also called CRuby) is the reference
implementation (Though RubySpec started by the Rubinius project has become the
standard). Other implementations are very popular, such as JRuby that allows
for running Ruby in the JVM.

------
zachlatta
A large portion of Ruby, primarily standard libraries, is written in Ruby. The
entire language isn't in Ruby for performance reasons.

